# best screenwash



## markbob917 (Aug 31, 2010)

i know this comes up every winter but what screenwash does everyone use? i bought the halfrauds pre mix pink solution and have filled up with that but will no doubt use that within the month as the roads i drive to work are country roads heavily used by lorries, tractors etc. screens been treated with G1 which is a god send and cars been waxed with 2 coats of collinite elegance so dont want anything that will damage either of those plus as the car is kept outside during work and then under a carport at night i'll have to use a strong solution to prevent freezing. used to used the vw stuff when i had my golf but have been using apple scented halfrauds through the summer


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Normally asda concentrate in 5l bottle.
Its randomly a quid cheaper than the ready mixed stuff.


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

carplan screen wash


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Holts screenwash from Costco.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

1z Kristellar Premium in the summer 
Holts Concentrate in the winter...

The problem with the supermarket stuff, is you never know what you're getting from year to year - still good value if you don't mind.

T


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

stick to the same brand, carplan de-icer and carplan screenwash, i suppose i should buy a carplan glass cleaner but im too fond of ag fg, lol


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

+1 for CarPlan screenwash...smells nice too


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Carplan for decades....
Orange smells nice...

I have some Autosmart i should try also.


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Sep 12, 2010)

Smell governs my choice too. I use the lemony goodness of Volkswagen/Audi's stuff. It's not too hot with impacted insect guts though. 

Interesting thread this. Has anyone noticed any performance difference between products?


----------



## donkeyboy (Feb 9, 2011)

Autoglym without a seconds hesitation. Especially in harsh winters if you actually want your washer bottle and more so hoses and jets not to freeze. 

I have a 20 litre plastic container with a tap that I use to mix it up in. 4 to 1 is usually more than enough in winter. 

Buy the trade size one off ebay for twenty odd quid for 5 liters.

Not the cheapest but one of if not the only high quality screen wash I have found. Most of this blue stuff in super markets is cheap coloured water that will only rate down to minus one or two. In my experience not even that much. It stains your car and is a waste of money and effort. 

More so for Autoglym anti freeze btw, fantastic stuff.


----------



## marccowley (Mar 23, 2008)

I use volvo's own as i get it at discount and i have found it to be pretty good!


----------



## haree (Nov 28, 2011)

Its very nice post bu you dude. very nice to have this post. a mystery in it


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Holts screenwash from Costco.


Agreed never had it it freeze on me at all last winter :thumb:


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

haree said:


> Its very nice post bu you dude. very nice to have this post. a mystery in it


Okay :tumbleweed:


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Bit of a random post to register for lol.

I've never had an issue with holts so only felt the need to move to another because it stated it had the best bug removing formula, however it was really bad so I'll stick to what I know.

(sorry don't know the name of the bad one, it was in B&Q, green)


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Keir said:


> (sorry don't know the name of the bad one, it was in B&Q, green)


Sounds like the Prestone Bug Remover screen wash


----------



## Waka (Jun 9, 2010)

The Lidl stuff is pretty good if you need to use it in the colder months. It's good down to -60!
£5.99 for 5 litres is darn good value too:
http://www.lidl.co.uk/cps/rde/xchg//lidl_uk/hs.xsl/index_25040.htm?offerdate=&ar2=


----------



## eugoogoly (Oct 6, 2009)

Currently finishing off some Halfords double concentrate screen wash. Excellent stuff but a bit pricey especially when you're topping up 3 cars. Got some of the lidl stuff as above to try out


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

IanG said:


> Sounds like the Prestone Bug Remover screen wash


yes, thats the one!


----------



## mystery1 (Sep 14, 2011)

Asda concentrate never froze on me last winter. -20c. Was on a 3 for £3 (2.5l). I did use it neat as i didn't want water in it in case it froze.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Waka said:


> The Lidl stuff is pretty good if you need to use it in the colder months. It's good down to -60!
> £5.99 for 5 litres is darn good value too:
> http://www.lidl.co.uk/cps/rde/xchg//lidl_uk/hs.xsl/index_25040.htm?offerdate=&ar2=


Ive used it for a few years it does smear though at strong dilutions........

then again smearing is better than it freezing in the pipes or on the screen least you can still see where your going ..... :driver:


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

autoglym without a doubt,its never froze yet


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

Einszett Anti-frost and Einszett KristallKlar Premium is the perfect combination :thumb:

Ebay is a good source for both products 

Regards 
Dave Naxton


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

get mines for free from one of my contractors but they use the 205 litre barrel of autosmart clearview or similar (blue anyway and smells strong)

works fine


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Went into Lidl and purchased some of theirs. 5.99 for 5l and you can dilute 1:2.5 to get it to around about -15 rather than -60


----------



## happy camper (Oct 30, 2011)

I've recently put the Lidl winter stuff in mine at around a 1 to 1 mix with water and it seems to be very good. Cleans the screen easily, no problem with smearing so far, and it is rated down to -20. I think i will try a more diluted solution next as it says that 2 parts water to 1 part screenwash is still rated to -10. Overall it seems great value and unlikely to freeze, so probably worth picking some up when Lidl have it in.

It's obviously pretty strong stuff, does anyone know if the Lidl stuff is ok with polycarbonate headlights? (i think my skoda octavia has plastic lights and it has automatic lamp washers)


----------



## Warzie8 (Sep 11, 2008)

DPN said:


> Einszett Anti-frost and Einszett KristallKlar Premium is the perfect combination :thumb:
> 
> Ebay is a good source for both products
> 
> ...


What ratios would you use for both of these?


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

-damon- said:


> autoglym without a doubt,its never froze yet


What he said, great stuff.


----------



## kennethsross (Jun 19, 2008)

No mention of the EuroCarParts stuff? - A lot dearer this year, but is good down to seriously cold.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Lidl one, the blue one in a 5 litre container, contains antifreeze plus made in germany as well..


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

+1 for Asda i just buy it cos its cheeeeeep


----------



## Decebal (Mar 9, 2011)

Ok!! I used Lidl before which I cannot complain about it but I had a Focus from 99 and It worked perfectly. Now the problem is I have a Focus from 09 but I am more interested to keep the protection for water beds on my windscreen. I use deionized water at the moment but I think is a risk of freezing in the basin. Any recommendation?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Decebal said:


> Ok!! I used Lidl before which I cannot complain about it but I had a Focus from 99 and It worked perfectly. Now the problem is I have a Focus from 09 but I am more interested to keep the protection for water beds on my windscreen. I use deionized water at the moment but I think is a risk of freezing in the basin. Any recommendation?


If you have used the Lidl one in the past to good effect, and not let you down, just stick with the same one for your focus 09, i assume that will have heated fan jets.


----------



## gkerr4 (Oct 27, 2005)

i like the BMW own-brand stuff, not the cheapest you can buy it's £3.40 for a litre which you can dilute up to 5:1, although I tend to dilute at 1:1 with water which makes it anti-freeze down to -32 which should be plenty!

it just cleans sooo well - plus my E91 is known to have pump-calcification problems and as the tank is inside the wing, it's a proper pain in the backside to fix - so the BMW stuff is recomended as it (apparently) doesn't cause the pump failure and if it does, there is more chance of a good-will gesture to fix it if you can demonstrate that you always use BMW fluid!


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Sirmally2 said:


> Went into Lidl and purchased some of theirs. 5.99 for 5l and you can dilute 1:2.5 to get it to around about -15 rather than -60


Using my Antifreeze tester (from lidl) im using 1 ltr into 4 of water and its showing -15^c freeze point it only froze in the jets once last winter when it was -17^ but thats to be expected


----------



## renny (Aug 31, 2009)

donkeyboy said:


> Autoglym without a seconds hesitation. Especially in harsh winters if you actually want your washer bottle and more so hoses and jets not to freeze.
> 
> I have a 20 litre plastic container with a tap that I use to mix it up in. 4 to 1 is usually more than enough in winter.
> 
> ...


Exactly my thoughts.

Have used the pink Halfords variant in the past and under a fluorecsent light, has been seen to mark the paintwork.

Have gone back to AG as got a good deal on the 5L bottle metioned (think it was an Amazon trader?).

Currently mixed 1 part AG to 9 parts water but may need it a 'little' stronger when it gets really cold.


----------



## maersk (Sep 6, 2007)

Shell every time. The concentrate NOT the u/s remmix.


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

Another +1 for the ASDA stuff - when you use the washers as much as I do you want it to be as cheap as possible and its often on offer. Also posted in another thread that the unipart concentrate is doing well for me this year at a summer concentration! Sorted out the nasty smell the dealer screenwash had as well (im thinking the car was sitting a while before I purchased and so the water had gone funny).

I always put a bit of Sonax or W5 lemon summer concentrate in for improved bug/traffic film removing power and nice fragrance . Anyone any thoughts on how this might affect G3 - Im a pretty heavy user of the washers?


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Used to use Asda and other various marques, until Autosmart clearview it REALLY is GOOD


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

maersk said:


> Shell every time. The concentrate NOT the u/s remmix.


Pity, no shell (or Esso) in NI anymore


----------

